
Heimcontrol.js – Home Automation in Node.js with Raspberry Pi and Arduino - jsingleton
https://ni-c.github.io/heimcontrol.js/
======
balloob
For the people that prefer their Home Automation to be in Python, have a look
at Home Assistant [https://home-assistant.io/](https://home-assistant.io/)

------
onaclov2000
If you dont want to open your network ports, you could setup an amazon aws or
something (or firebase, disclaimer im a firebase torch/fan) to allow control
from outside your house

~~~
StavrosK
I've solved this problem for myself, and I suspect that many other people have
it, but nobody has shown any interest in my solution so far:

[https://github.com/skorokithakis/gweet](https://github.com/skorokithakis/gweet)

It's a command queue that allows your Raspi/Arduino to listen to commands and
your control apps to issue them. I use secret keys for the commands, but you
can also use crypto to sign the requests. It's been working very well for me,
and with very low latency (the DNS query and TLS setup are the slowest parts,
it seems).

~~~
anonbanker
posting as breadcrumbs. I'll need this in the next two months.

~~~
StavrosK
It should also be on the first page if you Google "message queue internet of
things".

